# Some parrot fish questions



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

My parrot fish are about 6 years old and have always been bright orange, recently my female parrot fish has been getting whiter and whiter while my male stays bright orange, the female also has little blacks spots around it's top find for about 2 inches.

I looked this stuff up and found a few things about the dye wearing off and it would turn white and there is nothing to worry about, is this true?

The black spots are said to be only found in parrot fish and can be from two things which is spawning or poor water quality but my water quality is perfect and my female has never had the spots before and has been spawning for 3-4 years, it has however just layed eggs last week again.

I just need some confirmation on if this is right or not to stop my worrying =p.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

You're fine trust me, there's only one problem I see with the above info. Those silver dollars of yours aren't in my tank.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there is some new federal legislation coming up this spring warranting that all species such as parrots and balloon bodied fish are to be eradicated..harboring these mutated defective animals will result in felony arrests.i believe there will be about 138 species on the list...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh wow... wonder how that's going to do? :/
We only have one defective fish, so...
Where did you find this, Loha? I'd like to read it.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd like to read that as well, not that we doubt you in any way 

It seems odd though, considering the fact that Parrot fish don't seem to be stressed because of their shape..lol

They live a long time, don't they?


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

Blue Cray said:


> You're fine trust me, there's only one problem I see with the above info. Those silver dollars of yours aren't in my tank.


Did you even read what I posted?



lohachata said:


> there is some new federal legislation coming up this spring warranting that all species such as parrots and balloon bodied fish are to be eradicated..harboring these mutated defective animals will result in felony arrests.i believe there will be about 138 species on the list...


Same thing should happen to people over 64+



hXcChic22 said:


> Oh wow... wonder how that's going to do? :/
> We only have one defective fish, so...
> Where did you find this, Loha? I'd like to read it.


Did you even read my post?



llamas said:


> I'd like to read that as well, not that we doubt you in any way
> 
> It seems odd though, considering the fact that Parrot fish don't seem to be stressed because of their shape..lol
> 
> They live a long time, don't they?


What is wrong with these forums lol?

Can anyone post a serious answer?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Redwings said:


> Did you even read what I posted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No of course I didnt read any of what you read... you're a fool obviously I did otherwise I wouldn't have posted anything....


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Maybe you should do a little more reading before you come on here and be rude. Blue Cray said you were fine. He was most likely right. He was just being silly about him wanting your Silver Dollars (or at least that's how I read it).
You _are_ fine from what I read. In the first two web pages I went to about Blood Red Parrot Cichlids, it said that as they get older, they can significantly change color, including _lightening_ or getting patchy. 
And Loha's right, Blood Parrots are mutants that shouldn't really exist. They change color because their genes are messed up and can't figure out who they should resemble. 
The only ones whose "dye" should fade are the rainbow colored ones, like purple, yellow, blue, etc. Yours look like just the normal ones, so this is normal and a common occurence.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

hXcChic22 said:


> Maybe you should do a little more reading before you come on here and be rude. Blue Cray said you were fine. He was most likely right. He was just being silly about him wanting your Silver Dollars (or at least that's how I read it).
> You _are_ fine from what I read. In the first two web pages I went to about Blood Red Parrot Cichlids, it said that as they get older, they can significantly change color, including _lightening_ or getting patchy.
> And Loha's right, Blood Parrots are mutants that shouldn't really exist. They change color because their genes are messed up and can't figure out who they should resemble.
> The only ones whose "dye" should fade are the rainbow colored ones, like purple, yellow, blue, etc. Yours look like just the normal ones, so this is normal and a common occurence.


I'm glad someone here uses their brain.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

GEEZ WINGS..DON'T BE SO TOUCHY.....LOL......i didn't know you hated your grandparents that much.....
actually ; the bill thing isn't true.they aren't going to eradicate anything..except for all the young folks they send off to war.
i was going to try to give a bit of an actual answer earlier..but my granddaughter needed my attention..she is way more important..

yes;it is true that many fish will turn white after several years as the dyes leach and fade...most likely the black spots are starting to reappear from the original parent stocks..i doubt that you have anything to worry about..

but..in truth..i would certainly support any legislation that would stop the intentional deforming of species...


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a Blood Parrot that had the black spots. I researched and found out that it is fungus exclusive to this "species" of fish. It's harmless to the fish and will usually go away on it's own. You can use a general fungal treatment, but it's not necessary. Mine cleared up in about a week.
Losing the orange color could be caused from stress, poor diet or just age. The Blood parrot is a hybrid cross between two similar South American Cichlids (there is debate over WHICH two exactly are used) and it could be that one of the parent fish is a white/light color and these genes are starting to show up. I am starting to see these fish in chain fish stores that are white/gray....I presume these are the ones used to create the "bubblegum" or "jellybean" parrots that are dyed.

And speaking of dyed fish....IF they were to eradicate the "parrot" and "balloon bodied" fish from the market, they should also include all of the dyed, tattooed, painted and chemically altered fish too. I think these practices are much worse on the fish in the long run then hybridizing. Just my opinion though.

Just for the record, I deliberately chose my blood parrot because it wasn't drastically deformed. He actually looks very normal and much like the parent species....no large bump on the head and he can close his mouth almost completely. I don't like the ones with no tail or the badly "humped" bodied ones either.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Buggy said:


> And speaking of dyed fish....IF they were to eradicate the "parrot" and "balloon bodied" fish from the market, they should also include all of the dyed, tattooed, painted and chemically altered fish too. I think these practices are much worse on the fish in the long run then hybridizing. Just my opinion though..


That would be fine with me. I think those are horrible things to do to fish anyway. The only ones they'd really have to fight are the Glofish... they are genetically altered but it is pretty harmless to them, unlike painted or dyed ones. A pet store nearby carries those stupid tattooed balloon mollies... it's like two birds with one stone! I still need to put a note in their suggestion box about that...


----------

